
Greek Genocide of 1914–1922 - YeGoblynQueenne
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Greek_genocide
======
YeGoblynQueenne
What has happened, has happened and gone by. We must now find a way to live
next to each other so that nothing like this happens ever again, that no more
blood is shed and no more people lose their homes to senseless nationalism and
hatred.

